# warranted oval



## Trying not to break it (Jul 4, 2005)

hi everyone,  this bottle is 6 3/4" tall, 2 3/4" across base, 1 1/2" deep. seam stops just above shoulder, lip appears tappered inside. embossed on frt. warranted oval, #120 on base. any information as to age or value would be appreciated, what is the diff. between a warranted flask and a warranted oval?  thanks,  rhona


----------

